# Coffee Table Tank



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Not for piranhas ... but for other community fish.

Pros and Cons!?!??!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I could only think of cons:

1) Somebody who is drunk puts there foot through it with their Harley boots.

2) Filtration probably a bitch.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

the tank is like $450 on recycler huh?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Pro = conversation piece (local telus store has a counter with a built in tank)

Con = how do you hide all the electrical cords


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

I was wayching a show that used garage sale items to make a person look PIMP.

they made a chair that looked like a thrown and the arm rests/ bottom was fish tanks!

anybody else see that? Has anybody actualyy seen a table tank before?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Tchr7 said:


> I was wayching a show that used garage sale items to make a person look PIMP.
> 
> they made a chair that looked like a thrown and the arm rests/ bottom was fish tanks!
> 
> anybody else see that? Has anybody actualyy seen a table tank before?


 I used to have a table tank, it was acrylic and very scrached up, it looked real bad


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

con 
they're too expensive


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

yea they r only like 45 gallon or some crap

450$ is way to much


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

My bar in my house has a 23 gallon built in. Looks cool as sh*t. I housed my rb's before i moved to a 80.


----------



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

closer


----------



## Ickey (Jul 3, 2003)

Only CONS (which other members had the same opinions): 1.) Where are you going to hide the cords. 2.) very expensive

FYI... I've seens lots of these on Ebay. If you really want one, you may find some good deals there...

Good luck!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Come on Rod, A coffe table tank!?!? Just get a freakin 300 gallon tank.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

It seems like it would be a good converstion piece.

I guess I would have to see one to really decide for sure.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

here a link to a coffe table tank for any one who wants to see one there a different designs but here is one, i think one would be cool







coffe table tank


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

If it's in your house (as opposed to an apartment), you can house the filtration and other services in the basement. Ideally, the center is an overflow, which can go to either a cannister or a wet dry. I would go with a wet dry so you can aerate the water (I'm assuming the coffee table tank is sealed). The overflow is a good idea because you don't want to dump the entire contents into the basement. An overflow will limit it to the teeth line that most overflows have. Could be pretty cool. Also, with a wet dry, you can have your heater and other crap down there.

I would have it custom built, something like 4ft x 4ft x 18", all glass, with a central blacked out box for the overflow. That's 180 gal, and you should be able to get that for about $1800. If you go for 3ft x 3ft x18in, you are at 100 gal, or about $1000. Either way....cool if done right.

RL


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

i know someone who has one they bought at a garage sale for $50. I dunno. Its kinda gay IMO. He had convicts in it that were breeding like crazy. Id buy it and put some african cichlids in it.

I wouldnt pay $450 for it for damn sure!


----------

